# Am I just spoiled? Craft Supply slow shipping



## Manny (Jun 4, 2009)

I know these people are in Provo UT. But I can't help compare them. 

Arizona Sill Ordered 6/2 Arriving today (tracking available) AZ
Mannie (glue) Ordered 6/2 Arriving today (tracking available) TX
Johnnycnc ordered 6/3 arriving tomorrow (tracking available) IN


Craft Supply Ordered 5/27 - Still not here no tracking



Is this typical in your experience?


Grrrrrr.....


----------



## wolftat (Jun 4, 2009)

Yep, that's about right.


----------



## Daniel (Jun 4, 2009)

The moral.
Support your Group buys and small suppliers.


----------



## Wheaties (Jun 4, 2009)

Who is a small supplier that carries the Jr. Gents? 

I have found the same thing with my limited experiences, including PSI. It drives me nuts!


----------



## rstought (Jun 4, 2009)

An order I placed Monday (6/1) at 8AM EDT arrived yesterday, which I thought was pretty impressive for them.  I thought perhaps it might have had something to do with the shipping method - this time, instead of letting it default to UPS ground, I selected US Mail.  

However, and this is strictly anecdotal evidence, I HAVE noticed that shipping ALWAYS seems to be much faster when I placed an order either on a Sunday or on a Monday morning (early EST/EDT, before they open).  The times I have placed an order mid-week, I have had a similar experience - the order takes a week (or more) to be delivered...


----------



## pipecrafter (Jun 4, 2009)

I've never had any problems with CSUSA or PSI.  I always get my orders in about a week or less.  It also helps to not be in any kind of rush when placing an order, because you don't know what they might be up against or what the shipper might do with your package.

Now, if things went two or three weeks, that would probably irritate me.


----------



## Russianwolf (Jun 4, 2009)

Wheaties said:


> Who is a small supplier that carries the Jr. Gents?
> 
> I have found the same thing with my limited experiences, including PSI. It drives me nuts!



why,  www.exoticblanks.com of course!!

http://www.exoticblanks.com/index.p...art&page=shop.browse&category_id=30&Itemid=60


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 4, 2009)

DISCLAIMER::

www.exoticblanks.com     DOES currently have the start of a pen kit inventory.

WE ARE NOT the cheapest way, if you are going to order 20+ kits!!!!

We hope to help you if you need a couple kits and you are already buying blanks on the site.  

Dawn and I want to make shopping with us CONVENIENT!  And, I needed a kit a couple months ago and realized how much of a pain it would be to place a SMALL order with CSUSA.  SO, we have SOME kits and will be expanding this as funds allow.

But, if you are buying 20 or more, use CSUSA, Berea and Beartoothwoods.   It is NOT our intention to compete with them.

Thanks for ALL the business you are providing us - we are grateful and will continue to use the proceeds (and other sources) to grow the site.


----------



## igran7 (Jun 4, 2009)

I placed an order with CSUSA on 5/26 and it arrived on 5/29.  I never place the order online I always call and place the order and I ALWAYS select USPS Priority instead of the default UPS as the shipping method.  As long as the order is placed before 2:00 PM Mountain time it will ship the same day.


----------



## jwtrumbo (Jun 4, 2009)

I called a order in yesterday after 4 pm MT and this morning I received my tracking number and it shows that is shipped out yesterday. I agree with Joe call the order in.


----------



## bitshird (Jun 4, 2009)

Damn, I just ordered a Jr. Statesman and a couple of Jr Gents about 45 seconds before reading this thread, Lord what a Dumb @ss, I didn't know that Ed and Dawn carried kits too. Now I'll sit and wait, I did opt for the postal shipping, that may help, but there sure is a nice difference between prices. (turns away from screen and tries to kick self in butt)


----------



## wolftat (Jun 4, 2009)

Daniel said:


> The moral.
> Support your Group buys and small suppliers.


 

WooHooooo Daniel, it sounds like you just volunteered to run a CSUSA group buy.:biggrin:


----------



## Manny (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm in!!!


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 4, 2009)

Are you kidding????

Daniel works with all the guys that can't speak ENGLISH!!!

CSUSA would be WAY TOO EASY for him!!!


----------



## jkeithrussell (Jun 4, 2009)

I think your experience is typical of buying any product from any vendor that uses UPS as its shipping source.  I bought an Incra system on amazon a few months ago and didn't notice that it would be shipped UPS -- it took 10 days to get it.  I don't know how UPS stays in business.  Perhaps their costs are low because their delivery system is a fleet of bicyclists with boxes in their handlebar baskets.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jun 4, 2009)

Being from Canada, I always find it funny when people start complaining after a week that their items aren't there yet...

I generally count on a month after placing an order from teh states, and am happy if it arrives before that, or two weeks in Canada...if it's UPS, I don't count on receiving it at all!  

I tend to think that CSUSA has some of the best customer service out there, so I don't think the shipping 'delay' is their fault...blame the delivery driver!


----------



## Russianwolf (Jun 4, 2009)

maxwell_smart007 said:


> .blame the delivery driver!



Well, you know they are only allowed to make right hand turns, so that could be the issue. :tongue:


----------



## kmla (Jun 4, 2009)

*Are you sure you're from Canada?*



maxwell_smart007 said:


> Being from Canada, I always find it funny when people start complaining after a week that their items aren't there yet...
> 
> I generally count on a month after placing an order from teh states, and am happy if it arrives before that, or two weeks in Canada...if it's UPS, I don't count on receiving it at all!
> 
> I tend to think that CSUSA has some of the best customer service out there, so I don't think the shipping 'delay' is their fault...blame the delivery driver!


 
Are you sure you're from 'up nort'? I didn't detect any placement of the word "-eh" at the end of any of your sentences. 

And you didn't even mention hockey at all...:biggrin:


----------



## bitshird (Jun 4, 2009)

wolftat said:


> WooHooooo Daniel, it sounds like you just volunteered to run a CSUSA group buy.:biggrin:



Wow Daniel is such a great guy, Sure is nice to have people like him in our midst


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jun 4, 2009)

kmla said:


> Are you sure you're from 'up nort'? I didn't detect any placement of the word "-eh" at the end of any of your sentences.
> 
> And you didn't even mention hockey at all...:biggrin:



I have an "American Grammer" detector that changes all the 'eh's to periods!  I haven't figured out how to get it to take the 'u' out of words that require it, however...like colour! :biggrin: 

And don't get me started talking about hockey - we'll be here all night....

(actually, my town just auditioned to hold the hockey day in Canada celebrations next year..we lost to Stratford, but the entire town showed up to play hockey in the rain in all the parking lots in town that could accomodate it...it was a lot of fun)...

See, look what you started!!


----------



## erbymcbrayer (Jun 4, 2009)

I order from craft supply about once a month, I have never had a problem in fact I have always been impressed  with the shipping time.  I always order by phone, maybe this is the trick to get fast service.


----------



## nava1uni (Jun 5, 2009)

My orders always come quickly.  If something is on back order they tell me and then tell me when it will arrive and then ship.  I ordered a chisel that was on back order and was able to add to the order a few days later and they shipped it all the afternoon they received the chisel.  Got it in 4 days including the weekend.


----------



## pensmyth (Jun 5, 2009)

I ordered pen supplies from them when they were at the wood working show in Columbus, Ohio and it took just a little over three weeks to get the order only to find several key items were back ordered. It took two and a half months to get some of the back ordered items with no communication from them at all during this time, I cancelled the rest and ordered from Woodcraft and PSI. They do have several kits which only they seem to carry so now I call first to see if the have them in stock BEFORE I order


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jun 5, 2009)

Never a shipping problem with CS. Always prompt.
But, I do get irritated with mistakes in their catalog. So, I always phone in my orders and ask questions if I'm not sure what the catalog is trying to say.
Most of my orders are not large and I suffer what I consider excess shipping as a result. But, I don't believe in keeping a large inventory of kits on hand, there is expense in that also. 
BTW, I always specify cheapest shipping, which means mail and orders arrive in under a week.
But, after Ed's post, I'll be looking to him for some things. Much of my ordering from CS & PSI is just a matter of habit because of good service over the years.


----------



## Gordon (Jun 5, 2009)

I only occassionally order small quantites from CSUSA - never had a major problem with delivery or quality - great customer service.

Gordon


----------



## Daniel (Jun 5, 2009)

bitshird said:


> Wow Daniel is such a great guy, Sure is nice to have people like him in our midst



You Guys are just tooooo funny, Excuse me while I fall out of my chair now.
Seriously though I don't see how the CSUSA buys are managed. that is one monster of a list of items to keep track of.


----------



## tbroye (Jun 5, 2009)

When I buy from CSUSA, I get the USPS Priority shipping its is here in 2 or 3 days. Don't like buying from PSI as take to long to get and USPS is not an option. If I want PSI stuff I use Woodturninz as they use USPS Priority. CSUSA is in Utah and I am in California so it is faster.  Everybody here uses USPS Priority Shipping so it is fast.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jun 5, 2009)

ed4copies said:


> Are you kidding????
> 
> Daniel works with all the guys that can't speak ENGLISH!!!



Dees is craft supplies in united states of amereeca. Would be
liking to help you please?


----------



## intillzah (Jun 5, 2009)

Never had any problems with CSUSA.


----------



## TurnaPen (Jun 6, 2009)

I have ordered from CSUSA in the past and had good service, one time they mixed up an order and when they were notified, immediately shipped correct order. PS I am in Australia. Amos


----------



## Art Fuldodger (Jun 6, 2009)

Manny said:


> I know these people are in Provo UT. But I can't help compare them.
> 
> Arizona Sill Ordered 6/2 Arriving today (tracking available) AZ
> Mannie (glue) Ordered 6/2 Arriving today (tracking available) TX
> ...



No.  I've never had anything from them ship later than, say, 1 day after I placed the order.  After it leaves their hands... you have to complain about UPS/Fedex/USPS.


----------



## bitshird (Jun 6, 2009)

OK I have to take back my reservations about shipping from CSUSA, I ordered some kits from them at About 12:55 my time which would be 11:55 mountain time, on Thursday June 4th and was kicking my self for not knowing that Ed sold the main kit I was ordering, and figuring it would take weeks,to get here. 
To top it off the order was placed on the web, I’ve been expecting several packages from other people but when I got their package this morning from the Post Office I was flabbergasted. I think the whole key is to order and specify US Postal shipping. KUDOS to them and their shipping department.


----------



## george (Jun 7, 2009)

I never had a problem with CSUSA delivery; being from Europe, whenever I choose USP air mail, I have goods here in 4 days.
Doe there are some difficluties with their web site purchase (selecting abroad adress).


----------



## Moosewatcher (Jun 7, 2009)

They use UPS regular ground unless you request otherwise.  Craft Supply ships orders promptly, but UPS uses the full 7 days for regular delivery.  I watch them on the tracking and the package can arrive in town on the 3rd day but they will not deliver it until the 7th day.  They may be protecting their upgraded shipping business.  If it's small items I always use USPS Priority Mail.   Faster and cheaper.

Ken


----------

